# New call family from Youngdon



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I got these calls last week from my good buddy Don (youngdon) here on PT and thought I would share them with you all. He carved these from a 40' mesquite tree that he planted in his back yard back in the 80's which makes them that much more special because I was born in the 80's.









If you're looking for something unique from an extremely young tree like Don has access to














, I suggest you hit him up soon and ask him to build you one. I'm proud to add these to my custom call collection that I thought I would never have.

Thanks, Don!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Those are actually very cool. Not likely to often see calls made without turning.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They look great!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are very cool ! Something else to add to Don's repertoire of things he can do. Never ceases to amaze me. How do they sound Chris ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Chris..You are most welcome Sir.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice-looking calls.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Surprize in my mail box too----And it sure does sound good------thanks BUDDY---sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Wayne.

Skip my friend, You are most certainly welcome, if I was skilled with that burning iron I'd have thanked you for your service right on the call.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well done Don! I did not know you made calls. Can you tell us a little about them? What reeds? I like the look of the mesquite. Is that how it is natural? Sorry I have gotten call making on the brain disease as of late.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Those are actually very cool. Not likely to often see calls made without turning.


I agree. I recently joined a forum all about call making. Although the vast majority of calls on there are turned there are a few guys still hand carving them. Hand carving is a lost art in these days of power tools. I went to the lathe to make calls because I can't carve worth a dump.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Those are fabulous looking calls Don!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Like Chris said I planted this tree from a 3 gallon bucket in the 80's, a good friend and my longtime bird hunting mentor Ernie Meadows (I hope he googles himself and sees this) gave it to me. It grew like a weed until my renters decided that a spike in the trunk would be just a special place to tie a clothes line.
This started as a project to make a call to send to my daughter with a rifle for her birthday...When I asked Chris Miller where he had gotten his reeds and inserts for his calls he kindly offered to give me some that he had. He packed up his family and moved to Arizona to hand deliver these reeds to me. I started to make an open reed and after a few FUBAR attempts I decided to go with a closed reed. I knew her learning curve would be nill with a closed reed too and as i wasn't there (she lived in CO at the time) to help her it seemed the smart thing to do. After a few phone calls and descriptions on how to vary the sound she had it down. Then my friend sos1inmesa whom i met here and had hunted with a few times(it needs to be more) and his wife had a baby boy(Gunner) I figured what better way to welcome him into the world than by sending him a call. And i owed Chris for the reeds even though I knew he wouldn't take any money for them, so things snowballed from there. I have a bunch of the tree still and have thought about a lathe, so we will see what happens with that. I have both single and double reeds and can alter each of them to some extent.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool. What a crazy circle of life too. Well ya need something to keep you out of trouble too ! LOL Kat has me running around here doing all kinds of errands for her. We're breeding one of our mares today so I've had to meet with the vet everyday. Can I come to Arizona Don ? LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sure , Just let me lock up all the mares in the area !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is so wrong in so many ways.......


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> That is so wrong in so many ways.......










Be careful, Sheriff Joe will get you......LMAO!!!


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Below is the one Don made for my son Gunner. It was by far the coolest gift!!! Don, if you get into making more and selling them, put me on the list for one. I don't know who on this website wouldn't want to buy one from the Legendary Youngdon!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is awesome ! Great job Don and I bet it won't be long and we'll be seeing Gunner tagging along with his call on some hunting excursions !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sos1inmesa said:


> Don, if you get into making more and selling them, put me on the list for one.


*Me too, me too!!!!!*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some fine looking work there YD, turned them in the carp. shop outside!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HAHA Yeah I made them on my back patio...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good story Don. If you decide to pull the trigger on the lathe I have a lot of info on getting the right stuff. I just went through the process of buying one. I can give you a few ins and outs on what things you want to look for and parts that will really help for call making. Let me know if you want the dirt.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> Good story Don. If you decide to pull the trigger on the lathe I have a lot of info on getting the right stuff. I just went through the process of buying one. I can give you a few ins and outs on what things you want to look for and parts that will really help for call making. Let me know if you want the dirt.....


That goes for anybody as well. It did a lot of research and would be glad to share any info if someone wants to know. It will save you some time and headache.


----------

